# My HID kit install 2004 Jetta problems



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

Hopefully no negativity from some guys but I just got an Ebay HID kit for my GLI and wondered if anyone can help me out?

Just got the kit installed and it's acting really weird. The high beam light is on on the dash and when I turn just the park lights on now the high beams come on. Then when you turn the headlights on the low beam goes on. I can hear the relay kick in (when you toggle the high beam lever on the steering shaft) the kit has the one blue socket for connecting the the OEM headlight harness. And the passenger side low beam does not work.

What inexpensive kits have you guys purchased?

Here is the kit.....

http://www.jaedarautomotive.com/shop/HID/bixenonhidkits.asp


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Does your car have factory fog lights?



panel said:


> Hopefully no negativity from some guys but I just got an Ebay HID kit for my GLI and wondered if anyone can help me out?


So it sounds like you know you're doing something bad but you don't what us to say anything?



panel said:


> What inexpensive kits have you guys purchased?


And you think the problem is that you bought the wrong cheap HID "kit"?


----------



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

Yup. There can't be just me out there that buys these drop in HID kits right?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

You can try the Golf IV & Jetta IV forum. I'm sure that you can find people there that have purchase an HID "kit" for their headlights.


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

Why don't you call on the "expert professionals" who sold this crap to you???


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

panel said:


> Hopefully no negativity from some guys but I just got an Ebay HID kit for my GLI and wondered if anyone can help me out?
> 
> Just got the kit installed and it's acting really weird. The high beam light is on on the dash and when I turn just the park lights on now the high beams come on. Then when you turn the headlights on the low beam goes on. I can hear the relay kick in (when you toggle the high beam lever on the steering shaft) the kit has the one blue socket for connecting the the OEM headlight harness. And the passenger side low beam does not work.
> 
> ...


1 - you are a retard and i hate you for putting a HID kit in a reflector housing
2 - An actual answer for your question, you need to rewire the 9007 connector (usually blue 3 pin connector that plugs into where you took out your drivers side bulb).


----------

